# Fetal Non Stress Tests - the number of units to use for CPT 59025



## debbierath (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm hoping someone could help me with the number of units to use for CPT 59025.  Is is suppose to be 1 unit per date of service or do the units pertain to time, i.e 7 hours would be 7 units?  I have gotten conflicting information from different people I have asked.
Thanks


----------



## atomasek (Dec 1, 2008)

*non-stress test*

You will bill only 1 unit per day.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Dec 1, 2008)

*Nst*

We do one unit. This is a test that could take 40 minutes or several hours. We just use it once. 
Anyone else?


----------



## barbacasec (Dec 1, 2008)

We only use 1 unit, unless there are twins


----------



## SHANNONAOA (Dec 5, 2008)

We Only Bill One Unit Also


----------



## steps2codes (Dec 19, 2008)

can this test be billed as inpatient stay?


----------

